
Missouri penguins enjoy ‘morning of fine art’ at local museum - hhs
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/05/15/856767958/watch-missouri-penguins-enjoy-morning-of-fine-art-at-local-museum
======
JimDabell
In Singapore Zoo, they are letting the penguins roam around the rest of the
zoo and they've built them an obstacle course as well:

[https://www.timeout.com/singapore/news/the-penguins-at-
singa...](https://www.timeout.com/singapore/news/the-penguins-at-singapore-
zoo-are-keeping-busy-with-obstacle-courses-after-a-swim-043020)

[https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/zoo-closed-
penguins-g...](https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/zoo-closed-penguins-get-
to-go-on-excursion-instead)

------
jmull
This is brilliant. Penguins are such great vicarious avatars for people in any
case. Here, in the context of art in a museum, it works even better. You can
hardly help but try to image what they make of the paintings, and in the
process take a fresh look at them yourself.

Also, I'm far from an expert on Penguin body language, but they do seem happy
to be there.

------
aspenmayer
Art is technology that is designed to be appealing and interesting. I
appreciate and support this interdisciplinary effort to recontextualize art
and share it with others in strange new ways.

------
tokyoseb
This reminds me of the Gerbils Museum [1], although this one is obviously a
real museum for humans visited by penguins, rather than a museum built
specifically for penguins.

[1] [https://www.boredpanda.com/quarantine-gerbil-art-
gallery/](https://www.boredpanda.com/quarantine-gerbil-art-gallery/)

------
trhway
They should at least put TV screens at the zoo and play the videos with
visitors and those videos that animals like to watch.

